
Can 42 US, a free coding school run by a French billionaire, actually work? - danielmorozoff
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/08/can-42-us-a-free-coding-school-run-by-a-french-billionaire-actually-work/
======
swrobel
Color me perplexed. The COO said "I do know that what [Niel] has been very
interested in doing is to fill this gap that we have with Web developers..."
and yet they're teaching them C.

